# Removing Sticker trim



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

How can I remove sticker trim that is on my vehichle? It is the material like when a truck says 4X4 or Z71 on the side it is just stuck on how do i make it come off?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I worked at a sign shop for a year and did this all the time. We used adhesive remover (hard ware store) a heat gun (Blowdryer would work good) and a straight edge razor. 
Clean the truck good and heat up the sticker 
Get one side started with the razor blade. 
Spray on the adhesive remover and rub with your finger to see if it will come off that way.
If it still needs the blade BE CAREFUL and start lifting edges as you peel with your finger. Lots of work to do it right but the truck usually looks better. Or if you have a local sign shop go ask them how much to remove it. If its less than say 40 bucks, its worth it!! Good luck!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

3m makes a stripping wheel for removing pin striping, not sure if it would work on a wider "4X4" sticker


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I am not removing the 4X4 sticker it is about the same type of material. It is stripes on the truck I want off. They run the length of the truck about to


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a little air tool that uses about a 5" disk that is basically a rubber eraser (Maybe what Chet is refering to). The air tool is slow RPM so you don't burn the paint. Removes adhesive, pinstriping, stickers, decals in a breeze. That's a little more expensive than just adhesive remover, but a heck of a lot quicker. If you want to drive to St george, come on over and we'll fire that puppy up!


----------

